# Free car decorating



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Any one want their car decorated????? My girls will do the job free of charge !!!! They are out and need a car to decorate ... may as well use the cleansing flights for something more then decorating snow...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is to funny Tom. How about hanging some clean sheets out to dry

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Good idea will have Bon hang her blouses out to. I need my shirts all washed and hung .... boy that stuff is sure hard to get of the windshields and car


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

We have been wondering how does the girls take care of the queens cleansing flights as she does not go on any??? How do they handle it????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Clean it up like all the dead bodies, wax moth larva.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

But the poppies a liquid not a solid right?? How do they handle ( carry) it??


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

The same way a mama dog does before her pup's eyes are open.


----------

